# Black poodle: skin vs fur color



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm not sure if I've posted this in the appropriate section.. but here goes.

I'm wondering about skin vs fur color. Do black poodles normally have black skin, or silvery/white skin? I'm asking because Sprout definitely has white/silver skin under his black hair... is this normal for a black poodle? 

I see sometimes black poodles with their faces shaved have black faces, but Sprout definitely has white/silver skin on his face.

He also has white specs of fur on his belly and red 'highlights' . That is, red hair just on top and behind his ears.

Thanks!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Katie definitely has white / silvery skin under her black hair. I can't find a good picture of it, but you can see the white when she rolls over for a belly rub or when her hair is parted.

When we first got her, her face was very light, but the breeder had clipped her very short (#30 blade, maybe?). Her new groomers don't take her down that far, so her face is still dark when she comes home. I added a few pictures that show her face on the day we met and then two from after her first groom with us.

She also has an increasing number of white hairs and she's not even 10 months. And I thought she'd give us all the gray hair, not the other way around


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks cookieface!

Sprout is 9 months so it looks like they might have the same sort of coloring (minus the red highlights for your baby).

hmmmm...


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Delphi is a brown, not a black, but she also has white, silvery skin! It's so strange to me, I've never seen a dog with skin the same colour!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas, my black, has white/silvery skin on his body after I shave him down, but the skin on his tail base/face/feet is darker, thus making me think that blacks tan just as white/creams and colors do


----------

